# Where do Hymer hide the fuses



## C7KEN

I am with Sid T and his wife at the moment and they have a small electrical problem they have a Hymer 544 classic and the 12v habitation lights, fan. power point are all dead.(the step and entrance lights work) I have checked the fuses in the main control box to the side of the drivers position but they are still not working. There is no wiring diagram so I need help to locate any other fuses this van might have. Sid is sat in the dark


----------



## Auchmill

Sorry if this is obvious, but is the hab battery flat? The 2 lights you mention may work of the vehicle battery.


----------



## smick

*Hymer Fuses*

Most Hymer habitation fuses are under the LH seat - driver if LHD or passenger if RHD. The Elektroblock is in the same place.

Smick


----------



## 94055

Hi Ken
Do not remember the age of Sids Hymer.
I have attached a word document with fuse locations for some models. If no good get back to us and I will try to get more info. Give regards to Sid and say I hope he sorts it.

Steve


----------



## davesport

Granny sucking eggs type of question.

Is the 12v switched on at the display panel ? 

D.


----------



## 94055

Ken
Just had another thought there is a 50 amp fuse by Leisure battery and also by Driving Battery have you checked them?
Also has he used a Generator to charge battery? If he has he may have toasted the Thermoblock.

Steve


----------



## Waleem

Definitely either a main battery fuse or dead leisure battery. The step and light work from the vehicle battery.


----------



## davesport

There's a 50 Amp fuse in my battery locker right next to the Hab batteries. Nearside front locker between the double floors.

D.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi again
the van is on hookup the batteries are new, earlier the lights did work, I have checked the 50amp fuses and all fuses in the main control box/charger unit but not looked under the passenger seat. Yes the 12v switch on the control panel is on. it does look like there is a fuse somewhere separate to the ones on the main control box/charger but I have yet to find it. We have just eaten and consumed some crianza 2004 so it will have to wait till tomorrow, however keep giving advice please as this must be sorted preferably by tomorow 
PS this van is 2005


----------



## GEMMY

Hi, 

Have you checked nain RCB under seat in main lounge area by the kitchen. tony.


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Tony if you mean where the external hookup enters then yes. What I need to know is where does the power come from to power the spotlights? does it come direct from the rectifier/charger or does it go round the houses. A wiring diagram would be very handy right now but failing that I will make power go to the lights straight from the rectifier by adding a wire however this should not be necessary if I knew exactly how the existing circuit went. Sid can then enjoy his holiday and get it sorted later.I will add that the problem started when he plugged his dreambox into the 12v supply socket above the cooker. I think it blew a fuse somewhere which I have not yet located


----------



## 94055

Ken
Can you get any power from out of the Thermoblock? Yes the menu still lights up (It went on mine, do not remember what worked or what did not.)
If no then it is toast.
The 50 amp fuse 'leisure' is right next to the battery. In my 544 it is in the left front locker. 
Unable to get wiring diagram.
Phone Lee Edgehill Motorhomes 
01623 631837
[email protected]
Sadly, it may mean Monday

Steve


----------



## davesport

Things to check tomorrow. And sorry if I go over things that have already been covered.

Batteries are proven to be functioning & holding a charge.
You have proven continuity from the Hab batteries through the main fuse to the Electroblock at the drivers right side.
The main breaker on the Electoblock has been tripped & re-set.
All fuses on the ELB are intact.
All multi-plugs on the ELB are home & connected.

Does the display panel indicate what state the batteries are in & if the hook-up is providing them with a charge.

Let us know how you get on tomorrow. I've got a 644 & the electrical systems are probably similar. I could probably find & e mail the instructions for the ELB & control panel. Mines fitted with the ELB 101 & the contol panel's the DT 201. I don't have a wiring diagram. But I doubt it will come to needing one.

There's a bottle of 2003 Barolo shouting on me  

Good luck. More tomorrow.


----------



## C7KEN

The main breaker on the Electoblock has been tripped & re-set. 

Do you mean that this unit has a circuit breaker if so I cannot see it. Plenty of fuses two are circuit fuses which are OK. I will look at this again this morning and find a way to make it functional
Ken


----------



## davesport

My ELB has a big black switch ELB which can be seen in this photograph. I dont know if other models of ELB ( & there are quite a few ) will have the same thing. If it's equiped with the switch I refer to it's very obvious.

If this is tripped "all" the 12 V electrics to the habitation are isolated. There will be no power to the display panel.

I'll have a look over my van later on a& see I'f I can come up with any other ideas.

Dave.


----------



## davesport

I've just had a look over my own electrics. I can't find anything else in the way of fuses other than what you have already. 

If you switch on & off the 12 V isolation on the display panel can you hear the relay making & breaking in the Electroblock ? When this is isolated it produces the symptoms you describe. IE the fridge & Truma still operate but the lights & extractor fan dont work ?

Now, I'm stumped. Possible fault in the Electroblock :?: 

Dave.


----------



## zoro

Hi Guys
It sounds suspiciously like the 12v isolating relay which operates when you switch off the 12v supply on the panel. 

With this switch operated the supply to the van steps and entrance lights will still work (as in your case) which points to the relay. 

I believe relay is located in the Elektroblock. The other possibility is the isolating switch on the panel is broken.


Hope this helps

Steve F


----------



## C7KEN

Hi Folks many thanks for your help. I believe it is a fault within the Electrobox as you call it. Maybe even the relay although it does click when the switch is operated. I have put in another feed so Sid now has all his facilities and he can get a permanent fix when he returns to the UK or alternatively call in to caravannas murcia, the guys there know hymers like the back of their hands and will probably be able to identify the cause of the fault immediately. Sid also sends his thanks to you all  

Sid also had a problem with his dreambox and I sent a PM to Shane All credit to Shane who replied instantly and will get it sorted out for Sid. So if you want a dreambox give the business to Shane (snellyvision) You only know how good a firm is when you put them to the test and Shane immediately offered to sort the problem out which in my opinion is excellent


----------



## ned

*hymer habitation lights*

I am a bit late for this one. Did you manage to get it sorted? the reason I ask is because I have 544 classic on an 05 plate. I also have the handbook with the wiring diagrams. I will get it out of the van if you still need it.
Hope everything worked out eventually Ned


----------



## SidT

Hi Ned. No we are still on the link Ken put in for us, everything is working so I think i will leave well alone until we get home on the 18th.
We are too busy enjoying the sunshine, in Nerja at the moment on the large carpark in the town, free wildcamping, will post details when i get home if they are not already in the database.
Thanks guys for all your suggestions and help.
Cheers Sid


----------



## BVB

Did this ever get resolved and of so, what was the resolution? I have a Hymer B544 Classic and have experienced a similar problem. Tried replacing the 10A fuse but it still trips although can go a few days before this happens - it even trips when none of the bedlight, spotlights, fan (or even anything else for that matter) is on. Dealer is a bit stumped - we are trying to isolate the problem by systematically removing items from the circuit, but this is a long job and it will soon be winter!


----------



## skyewanderer

My 1993 B694 had another set of fuses behind the back panel inside the glove box - it kind of prised off fairly easily once I knew where to look. Worth a try? Good luck!


----------



## n4ked

Inside that thremblock there is a small minature glass fuse.


----------



## clive1821

Ken, as far as I can see the fuse for the step motor is a 25amp fuse and using block 4 on an elb99 pin 2 is the +ve and pin 6 is -ve just check you have volts leaving there first and then check the two main 16mm cables in the step motor housing as sometimes they are loose just a start for you I assume its the same series as mine as you have not sent a picture of the van... hope that helps


----------



## Westkirby01

Have you tried
Home>Directories>Useful Downloads>Manuals
550/555/660


----------



## BVB

Thanks everyone for the advice. Taking it to Peter Hambilton in Preston on Monday morning so hopefully will get it sorted.


----------



## strewth101

*1993 Hymer 544 windscreen washer. Where's the fuse?*

Hello all

This is my first post. Also, my first motorhome, bought last week.
I've discovered the windscreen washer doesn't work. The reservoir is full and there is no whirring noise when I pull the stalk towards me. So, I figure it's either the fuse or the pump.

I've been through the (German) manual and found references to "Wasser pumpe" in the F2 slot on the LHD driver side (544 specific). And "Wasserpumpen" under F8 in an unnumbered slot.

Any idea which, if any, of these is the windscreen washer pump? And why do the fuses look weird? Maybe I'm looking at the leisure battery fuses?

Also, if it turns out that the pump needs replacing, can anyone recommend a supplier... or better still, a cheap, Hymer friendly repair shop in the Bristol area?

Thanks in advance


----------



## prof20

Hi strewth,
The washer pump is most likely part of the equipment from the donor vehicle, not the habitation. If it is a Fiat, the fuse will most likely be in the glove box. 

Also, what do you mean by fuses looking strange?

Vehicle fuses are usually of the 'spade' type, with any break clearly visible through the plastic at the top bridge.

If in doubt, replace the fuse and clean the contacts.

Hope this helps.

Also, no need to tag your request for help on the end of an old thread, it might not get the attention it deserves. Start a new topic.

Enjoy your membership.

Roger


----------



## strewth101

Ah. The glove compartment. Obvious when you know it. Thanks for that. The fuse seems is fine therefore I'm guessing it's the pump that's the problem. 

I'm not just new to this forum... it's the first time I ever posted on anything. Hence, I couldn't find the "new thread" button. This thread was closest. 

Thanks again Roger. 

Paul


----------



## prof20

strewth101 said:


> Ah. The glove compartment. Obvious when you know it. Thanks for that. The fuse seems is fine therefore I'm guessing it's the pump that's the problem.
> 
> I'm not just new to this forum... it's the first time I ever posted on anything. Hence, I couldn't find the "new thread" button. This thread was closest.
> 
> Thanks again Roger.
> 
> Paul


'New Topic' - At the top of the page in the broad blue band to the left under any forum. Just click on it to start.

If it is the pump it is easy to test by disconnecting it and running a separate feed to it direct from the battery.

If it is naff they often are a push fit into a rubber bung in the bottom of the tank - tank usually just inside nearside wing if a Fiat.

Regards, Roger


----------



## rayrecrok

HI.

Try turning the power off to the electro block at the control above the door?, or where ever you turn off the twelve volt, also unplug the EHU so everything electrical apart from the engine and cab side are dead then wait quarter of an hour then switch it all back in again.

Ray


----------



## prof20

Ray,
Have you replied to the original 3-year old post?

Roger


----------



## rayrecrok

prof20 said:


> Ray,
> Have you replied to the original 3-year old post?
> 
> Roger


HI.

Some folk may have the same problem and a search Will bring up my answer which does work, it 're sets the electroblock which often cures spurious electrical problems.

When the post was made is irrelevant.

Ray.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

strewth101 said:


> Ah. The glove compartment. Obvious when you know it. Thanks for that. The fuse seems is fine therefore I'm guessing it's the pump that's the problem.
> 
> I'm not just new to this forum... it's the first time I ever posted on anything. Hence, I couldn't find the "new thread" button. This thread was closest.
> 
> Strewth, I have a 2001 584 and the plastic connector box that controls the squirters is most likely corroded inside. Follow the wires back from the reservoir and pull the clip apart. Clean the connectors (you can use a drop of vinegar) and replace. Now try them; if they still don't work get someone to operate the squirters whilst you gently manipulate the wires. Hopefully you will get a better connection and they will work.
> 
> All the connectors are a real pain as they seem to corrode and I have had to clean and 'manipulate' the wipers, squirters, side lights, temperature sensors and horn. The fuel gauge has also suffered from a poor connector. German engineering meets Italian electrics :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Terry


----------



## strewth101

Thanks for the suggestions fellas. I appreciate it. 

Turns out Terry was closest. It was the connectors. Bit of a clean and I could squirt to my heart's content. Just as well as my windscreen looked like an insect graveyard. javascript:emoticon(':roll:')

Thanks again. Paul


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Good news Paul...happy squirting!

Terry


----------



## Eliz9031163

Hi there and thanks for your document regarding fuses and their whereabouts on Hymer's.
We have a 1983 Mercedes Hymer Motorhome and the horn/hooter is not working, she needs to go through MOT and would not pass without the horn/hooter so we are desperate to find where the fuse is located so that we may replace the fuse.
Many thanks
liz


----------



## philoaks

Eliz9031163 said:


> Hi there and thanks for your document regarding fuses and their whereabouts on Hymer's.
> We have a 1983 Mercedes Hymer Motorhome and the horn/hooter is not working, she needs to go through MOT and would not pass without the horn/hooter so we are desperate to find where the fuse is located so that we may replace the fuse.
> Many thanks
> liz


The majority of this thread is talking about an electrical problem on the habitation side of the electrics. The horn will almost certainly be run off the engine battery and the fuse will be one of the original base vehicle fuses. The vehicle fuses may be found in the glove compartment (but I can't guarantee that).

Have you been able to use a meter to prove whether or not the horn itself is at fault. If a horn has not been used for sometime then the contacts can sometimes become corroded. One way of dealing with this can be to get someone to press the horn button and to give the horn a sharp tap with the handle of a hammer or similar. (Checking the supply with a meter first would be the best approach though :smile2

Phil


----------

